# Partagas Salomon?



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Are Partagas Salomon still in production? I thought they were discontinued a while back and ran into an 05 box. Anyone know if they made them in 05?


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=7646&highlight=salomone

I have a 5 pack from a very reliable botl on this site that are '05 production.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> Are Partagas Salomon still in production? I thought they were discontinued a while back and ran into an 05 box. Anyone know if they made them in 05?


Not totally certain but I believe they are still in production.
However, just checked a couple of sources and did not see them available.


----------



## mcgoospot (Jan 1, 2000)

i have a OSU Mar02 dress box. Have not seen any since then but maybe I missed them.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

They seem to come out randomly in small quantatees.. It however is not a regular production cigar.


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

Andyman said:


> They seem to come out randomly in small quantatees.. It however is not a regular production cigar.


Bingo on what Andy said. I have seen 02, 03, and 05's. Supposedly the Habanos dealer has to get them when they visit Cuba. I find that part a bit hard to believe though.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

pds said:


> Bingo on what Andy said. I have seen 02, 03, and 05's. Supposedly the Habanos dealer has to get them when they visit Cuba. I find that part a bit hard to believe though.


Yup! They available if you look, or if you have a tobacconist that will alert you when they come across them.

This box was purchased in 12/05!


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

MoTheMan said:


> Yup! They available if you look, or if you have a tobacconist that will alert you when they come across them.
> 
> This box was purchased in 12/05!


might have to finally try one this weekend!


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

there's a site on this site that is offering 2005 partagas salamones with an incredibly questionable boxcode EUN 2005's, fugazis.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

I know a reputable vendor that has them available now and they almost have to be recent production.


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Mo forwarded a couple from Jan 05 I believe. That is the best that I can do on the cigar's date because they were smoking so well that they have all gone on to their eternal reward. 

They aren't quite as rich as the first batch that came out IMHO but the sticks smoke well and are certainly worth torching for your pleasure.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

MoTheMan said:


> Yup! They available if you look, or if you have a tobacconist that will alert you when they come across them.
> 
> This box was purchased in 12/05!


Verrry nice!


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

DaveC said:


> there's a site on this site that is offering 2005 partagas salamones with an incredibly questionable boxcode EUN 2005's, fugazis.


Shoot!, on site?


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

DaveC said:


> there's a site on this site that is offering 2005 partagas salamones with an incredibly questionable boxcode EUN 2005's, fugazis.


Caveat emptor!!


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Erm...they seem to still be in production, looking at all my vendors. however, they may be limiting supply as all my vendors are slowly increasing price (dont think this means a total stop in supply as prices havent jumped that much).


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

jgros001 said:


> might have to finally try one this weekend!


Funny, I was looking at these recently and thinking about trying one soon also since we have had these a while.


----------

